# FAVC Points



## gnorth16 (Oct 21, 2011)

On Ebay, there is a listing for 9600 points for a Cabo FAVC timeshare.  Before I look at bidding, can someone with a FAVC timeshare give some feedback to the program and how it integrates into the HGVC.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-FIESTA...00663919590?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb8806be6

The FAVC Member guide is very similar to the HGVC guide. Any other places to research?

http://www.favc.com/en/default.asp?CveSeccion=8417&NomSeccion=Member Guide

I won't jump the gun and start bidding until I understand fully what I am getting into with FAVC.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 21, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> On Ebay, there is a listing for 9600 points for a Cabo FAVC timeshare.  Before I look at bidding, can someone with a FAVC timeshare give some feedback to the program and how it integrates into the HGVC.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-FIESTA...00663919590?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb8806be6
> 
> ...



Few weeks ago I purchased a 7K FAVC package (I own many many HGVC points), and I am regretting buying the FAVC already based on the research. For me, this means paying separate FAVC club fees (although I am already paying HGVC annual club dues), FAVC restricts booking some of the HGVC resorts (such as new york and california) and the points can not be transferred to the Hilton hotel points. The closing will take 5 to 6 months since the FAVC transfer department will sit on the documents for months. It appears that there are plenty of worthless FAVC contracts (3400 points or less) floating out there. As part of my transfer, FAVC already made me sign a "credit authorization form" with credit card info to automatically charge my card for Maintenance fee for 2012 at the time of transfer. I think Postcard companies are transferring these small FAVC contracts into dummy names and the club is not able to then collect any MFs from them.


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 21, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Few weeks ago I purchased a 7K FAVC package (I own many many HGVC points), and I am regretting buying the FAVC already based on the research. For me, this means paying separate FAVC fees (although I am already paying HGVC annual club dues), FAVC restricts booking some of the HGVC resorts (such as new york and california) and the points can not be transferred to the Hilton hotel points. The closing will take 5 to 6 months since the FAVC transfer department will sit on the documents for months. It appears that there are plenty of worthless FAVC contracts (3400 points or less) floating out there. As part of my transfer, FAVC already made me sign a "credit authorization form" with credit card info to automatically charge my card for Maintenance fee for 2012 at the time of transfer. I think Postcard companies are transferring these small FAVC contracts into dummy names and the club is not able to then collect any MFs from them.



Thank for the good info.
Had little idea about FAVC points.
So even though they are HGVC affiliated, their points have restriction to use unlike Scotland or Hawaii & FL affiliation. That's interesting.


----------



## Remy (Oct 21, 2011)

You also must buy through the developer to get access to HGVC W 57th and Valdoro Mountain Lodge. They are reserved for "Master Members" who have purchased 9,600 points or more direct from FAVC. The California properties are out entirely.

http://www.loyaltyhacker.com/timesh...rship-in-fiesta-americana-vacation-club-favc/


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was looking at the MF/point breakdown and the initial cost of acquiring the points and thought it would be a great deal.  FAVC does not have ROFR like HGVC and does not have uber high transfer fees like the Mabrisa in CA.


Price isn't everything...


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 25, 2011)

*Bad News continues about FAVC*

If you buy two separate FAVC contracts in resale, one for 4800 points and one for 7000 points (at the same resort), they both will stay in their own accounts and you will pay club dues on both accounts. You will not be able to combine points from your own accounts to make a single reservation, unless you write a letter to their corporate office in Mexico for such request and then pay a $91 fee to move points from one account to another. It take 5 to 7 Mexican Business days for this request after they receive the letter. 

Only way to combine points in single account is if you buy directly from them. 
You can not rescue the points, but you can borrow from another year after paying a fee and they can be used only for club reservations (9 months or less out) and not for home week reservations that you can make 12 months to 9 months out.


----------



## Ima Timesharer (Sep 26, 2013)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> If you buy two separate FAVC contracts in resale, one for 4800 points and one for 7000 points (at the same resort), they both will stay in their own accounts and you will pay club dues on both accounts. You will not be able to combine points from your own accounts to make a single reservation, unless you write a letter to their corporate office in Mexico for such request and then pay a $91 fee to move points from one account to another. It take 5 to 7 Mexican Business days for this request after they receive the letter.
> 
> Only way to combine points in single account is if you buy directly from them.
> You can not rescue the points, but you can borrow from another year after paying a fee and they can be used only for club reservations (9 months or less out) and not for home week reservations that you can make 12 months to 9 months out.



Not exactly true -- at least not anymore. I have three FAVC memberships. Yes. I do pay the $128 annual dues on each one, but I have never had any trouble combining points from different memberships to make a reservation. They have always moved the points from one membership to another while I'm on the phone making the reservation. They have never charged me a fee for moving points from one membership to another. 

There is no fee to "borrow" points from the next year to use in the current year. 

True. You can't rescue points you don't use by the end of the year (assuming you haven't paid the $93 fee to move them to the following year by March 31), but you can use "left-over" points for air miles with American Airlines or Aeromexico Airlines, or deposit them with RCI to use for an exchange in a future year.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 26, 2013)

Ima Timesharer said:


> ...but I have never had any trouble combining points from different memberships to make a reservation. They have always moved the points from one membership to another while I'm on the phone making the reservation. They have never charged me a fee for moving points from one membership to another.
> 
> ...



I will test this assertion of yours and let you know if I am allowed to do this now. My post that was quoted here was almost two years ago.


----------



## Helaine (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been combining FAVC membership points for several years with no problems.  They've always done the combine while I was on the phone making the reservation.

I guess they have been having some problems with their members recently because I just made a combined reservation and they asked me to email a request - so they have it in writing.  I emailed the request while I was on the phone and the reservation was completed during that same phone call.


----------

